# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  50mg Winstrol Pills?

## G27

This guy is trying to sell me 50 mg Winstol pills and I need to know if they are legit. They are small yellow oval pill with the letters A X on them. I have not seen this specific yellow pill on any winstrol sites. Can yall help me out?

----------


## Coop77

There is a manufacturer that makes winstrol that looks like what you describe

----------


## CheddaNips

ya but they only make 5 or 10mg pills. He is tryin to cheat you. Tell him to go FVCK HIMSELF

and i have some 10mg next to me right now

----------


## CheddaNips

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=337432

here is a link to mine. They do make a 50mg pill, but unless you have the packaging unopened, i would be cautious. I just looked at their site. They make 10 and 50's but they dont state on the pill which is which. Be cautious

----------


## ChuckLee

> ya but they only make 5 or 10mg pills. He is tryin to cheat you. Tell him to go FVCK HIMSELF
> 
> and i have some 10mg next to me right now


WTF are you saying???? I've just bought 50mg winny from that labs and they are 100% legit

----------


## ChuckLee

> This guy is trying to sell me 50 mg Winstol pills and I need to know if they are legit. They are small yellow oval pill with the letters A X on them. I have not seen this specific yellow pill on any winstrol sites. Can yall help me out?


Hit me with a pic or post it in the proper forum

----------


## CheddaNips

> WTF are you saying???? I've just bought 50mg winny from that labs and they are 100% legit


well if you look at my 2nd post then you wouldnt say that

and i said there isnt a way to tell if they are 10 or 50 by the pill, so i would say he needed the packaging to tell. I know they are legit, but i thought they made 5 and 10. not 10 and 50. Calm the **** down.

----------


## FrankieJJ23

may be winny? proviron i have has the same thing on the pill.

----------


## CheddaNips

lol no not schering winny. We know what lab it is. Thats not the issue anymore

----------


## G27

I'll let yall know in 5 weeks. I bought them.

----------


## CheddaNips

lol. well i hope they are the 50s

Good luck

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

yeah they make 50mg and there yellow with a x on them i would try to make sure they are 50'smg though he could be saying that and they could be like 10's

----------


## CheddaNips

> yeah they make 50mg and there yellow with a x on them i would try to make sure they are 50'smg though he could be saying that and they could be like 10's


maybe im speaking a diff language, but isn't that what ive been saying the whole time?

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

well maybe more then one persons opinion will help ha

----------


## robevision

*Read the rules, both of your posts are asking about sources, that is not allowed here.*

----------


## che_guevara

it' better to use inj 50mg than tabs who are more toxic

----------

